# Psyllium Powder Question, and some good news



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Hi folks. Anybody who has read my posts know that I have control of most of my IBS-D symptoms....except one.I still have leakage after a bm, but have started getting some improvement from Psyllium capsules.Now, my question. I purchased a bag of pure Psyllium POWDER, (not grains). The capsules were getting too costly.I am wondering, how much fiber is in one level teaspoon of psyllium powder?After a long internet search, I believe it is 5 grams of fiber per teaspoon, but would appreciate it if someone can tell me if this is correct.Thanks!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've seen 4 grams per teaspoon as well, may depend on who measured it, or particular brand.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> I've seen 4 grams per teaspoon as well, may depend on who measured it, or particular brand.


Thanks Kathleen, I have had some luck with it, so I am trying to cut costs. In Canada, the capsules are about 50 cents a piece, and I am dosing at 6 per day.This is pure, organic 100% powder. It is the consistency of icing sugar.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It will gel up and thicken when you mix it with water, so usually people toss it back pretty quickly.For those that can't deal with that texture the pills are a good option, but they are more expensive.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> It will gel up and thicken when you mix it with water, so usually people toss it back pretty quickly.For those that can't deal with that texture the pills are a good option, but they are more expensive.


Just wanted to mention that I have had some improvement with the use of psyllium. My wife suggested I try a Cappuccino Frother to stir the stuff.IBS-D sucks, but for me the leakage has been the worst symptom. Constant discomfort, worry about smell, soiling, burning sensation.....I am taking three doses after meals, about a 1/2 tsp per dose.Any other ideas on how to control or stop this leakage??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you had the rectum/anus looked at and the muscles (pelvic floor) tested to see why it isn't holding tight like it should?I think a lot of those are things you need a doctor to help treat more than trying something different on your own.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> Have you had the rectum/anus looked at and the muscles (pelvic floor) tested to see why it isn't holding tight like it should?I think a lot of those are things you need a doctor to help treat more than trying something different on your own.


Thanks again for your reply, Kathleen. Yes I had a whole battery of tests during my IBS diagnosis, including a sigmoidoscopy. The Gastro also checked for muscle strength and hemorrhoids.When I went back to him with this complaint, he basically said that this is part of IBS. I do not accept that and am looking for an alternative.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is the old standby of kegel exercises, don't know if they would help, but couldn't hurt. They just may not be enough if there is something that needs surgical intervention, but sounds like that was ruled out.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Two comments: First, you can exercise those muscles to retain stool. They are not the same as kegels, but you can tell which they are and contract in sets of 10 periodically during the day. Second, you can get gelatin capsules which you fill with your own powder/whatever from a natural food store/health store.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> There is the old standby of kegel exercises, don't know if they would help, but couldn't hurt. They just may not be enough if there is something that needs surgical intervention, but sounds like that was ruled out.


Thanks Kathleen. The odd part is that I only have this issue after a BM. It never happens over night or anything like that. Seems that a BM starts the issue. I would think that if it was muscles, it would happen at random.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Trudyg said:


> Two comments: First, you can exercise those muscles to retain stool. They are not the same as kegels, but you can tell which they are and contract in sets of 10 periodically during the day. Second, you can get gelatin capsules which you fill with your own powder/whatever from a natural food store/health store.


Thanks Trudy. I just tried the "frother" and it works perfectly. I am going to try those exercises.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Colt said:


> Thanks Trudy. I just tried the "frother" and it works perfectly. I am going to try those exercises.


No doubt the psyllium is working. Two days without it and the leakage and inflammation came back with a vengeance. Back to the psyllium!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Good, now you know what to do. May be a lifelong thing, but it can't hurt you and can sure help. No one likes messing themselves. I'm curious if you play with the dose to find what's the lowest acceptable, or if you need to up it so you can eat irritating foods? It may be too early in the process for this yet.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Trudyg said:


> Good, now you know what to do. May be a lifelong thing, but it can't hurt you and can sure help. No one likes messing themselves. I'm curious if you play with the dose to find what's the lowest acceptable, or if you need to up it so you can eat irritating foods? It may be too early in the process for this yet.


Hi Trudy!Right now I am not concerned about anything except the improvemnt I have been feeling after two years of this. Ultimately I would like to down-dose if I can, but right now, one teaspoon, three times a day.I tried the capsules again, but have now determined through "viewing" (TMI) that the capsules shoot right through me.I hope it is not a lifelong thing, but if it is, so be it. Psyllium is harmless, actually it is good for cholesterol too.I have had only one three day setback in the past month. Other than that, I would say that I have an 80% improvement.I still want to know the cause though, rather treat the disease than the symptoms. I am also looking for an alternative to psyllium so I can try that too.


----------

